
The strange number 0.577 keeps showing up in everything - john_mac
http://www.sciencealert.com/the-strange-number-0-577-keeps-showing-up-in-everything
======
drdeca
Why didn't they just say gamma in the title?

Also this post seems like it is mostly a description of the topic of and then
a link to the video.

The video probably explains it fine.

